# Vintage Photo Object, What Is It?



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been scanning old family photographs and am puzzled by an object in one photograph. This object features prominently in several photographs. It is partially hidden by something else, maybe a table. The object is positioned right beside a chair, making me think it may be a radio, but it sure does not look like a radio. The photograph was taken in June 1917 in probably Oskaloosa Iowa. I have cropped the photograph to only show the object I would really like to identify. Any guesses as to what this is??


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2007)

the antykithera mechanism?

oh, wait, you're not boufa.  

ok, it'll be known as the oskaloosa mechanism. there, it has a name. 

possibly a buckle or piece of a military uniform?


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

here is the full photograph to you get the context of the object..........thanks bucky for trying........have another go?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 22, 2007)

It looks like the "bottom" of an object not the front of it.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

I see what you mean Uncle Bob.  It looks like it may be made of leather, and it sure looks like a screw holding the center circle thing.  I can't tell if it is resting on the table or if the table is obstucting our view of it.  I do know this fellow was a car buff, had a car dealership in 1917.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 22, 2007)

Miss Beth...

It does seem to be a "slotted" screw..the other to small indentions apear to be maybe bolts that are recessed to protect a surface. But that makes no sense as the "screw" would not allow the objext to sit flat on a surface. 
The lighting is interesting as there is a dark shadow across his leg, that whole corner of the photograh is poorly lit..Except for the object in question which seems to be well lit. Are these the only two photos of the object??


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

here goes with another shot.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

this photo kinda makes it look like it is not resting on the table, maybe


----------



## mish (Mar 22, 2007)

In the second photo, it looks like the back of the object.  Since the chair is facing same, I'd go with a clock or radio.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 22, 2007)

It does seem like it would be a light of some type because with the sun coming in the window, wouldn't the picture have been much less clear?

I still mess up some pics when I shoot people adjacent to a window.

...but the angle seems wrong for that.

This is interesting.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 22, 2007)

Miss Beth...

Other than to say I think it is a metal object rather than leather...I am stumped. The photos are "formal" in nature. So, I don't think it is a just a random thing that was sitting there. Also, I see nothing that would indicate anything moveable. Maybe do research to see if there was "electricity" in Oskaloosa in 1917. That would rule out somethings maybe


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 22, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> In the second photo, it looks like the back of the object. Since the chair is facing same, I'd go with a clock or radio.


 
Miss Mish makes a good point..It could very well be the "back" of the object. It does make sense as I stated earlier I don't think it would sit flat on a surface do to what appears to be a screw.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2007)

it looks like it's not on the table, but past it, maybe free standing.

so i'd guess, maybe the top end of some kind of radiator?


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## Half Baked (Mar 22, 2007)

If it were a radio, wouldn't it have vents in the back to release the heat from the tubes?  Did radios use tubes?


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 22, 2007)

I`m with BT on this also, it looks like the end of a Radiator. I would guess that under that circular cap would be the bleed valve.

would probably look similar to this from the front: Radiator information - Search.com


----------



## mish (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmmm. It appears to be a warm day - the window is open and both people have summer attire on (i.e. rolled-up or short sleeves)... if that has anything to do with anything. NEXT!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> In the second photo, it looks like the back of the object. Since the chair is facing same, I'd go with a clock or radio.


 
mish, I think you may be correct.  I had not considered this before.  We may be looking at the back of said questionable object.

I have a postcard dated 1915 of the street my ancestors lived on, but not the house in these pictures, and there are tall poles lining the residental street.  One side of the street has poles only and the other side has poles with bars at the top, like a T.  The post card is not clear enough to see any wires, but the poles only, have three insulators.  So I think it very possible this house had electricity.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Hmmm. It appears to be a warm day - the window is open and both people have summer attire on (i.e. rolled-up or short sleeves)... if that has anything to do with anything. NEXT!


 
the back of one photo says my dad is 3 months old and he was born in March, so that is why I say the photo was taken in June 1917


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Miss Beth...
> 
> Other than to say I think it is a metal object rather than leather...I am stumped. The photos are "formal" in nature. So, I don't think it is a just a random thing that was sitting there. Also, I see nothing that would indicate anything moveable. Maybe do research to see if there was "electricity" in Oskaloosa in 1917. That would rule out somethings maybe


 
I suspect these photos were taken by each of the adults pictured.  Most pictures i have of my dad only have one parent in them, making me think the pictures were taken by the other parent.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I`m with BT on this also, it looks like the end of a Radiator. I would guess that under that circular cap would be the bleed valve.
> 
> would probably look similar to this from the front: Radiator information - Search.com


 
okay, the bleed valve makes sense.  Seems to be the best theory so far...


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 22, 2007)

On this, I can see the 2 bolts and that top middle valve thingy.

Guess who doesn't have anything to do until 11:00?    This is fun.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 22, 2007)

Beth,

I can say without a doubt, the object is a radiator.  Our old house, built in 1880, is filled with them.  Some rather ornate, others quite pedestrian.  One in the dining room is decorated with gold painted filigree designs.  Rather lovely.

Our house was originally heated using a steam-powered boiler that fed the radiators.  It boiler died quite a few years ago so we no longer use the radiators.  We have a friend who has been systematically removing them for us and selling them for scrap.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 22, 2007)

Katie, sell them on Ebay!  That's where I found this pic.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 22, 2007)

We considered that, Jan, but even the smallest one takes two strong men to move.  They are made out of cast-iron and weigh a bloomin' ton.

We haven't removed the largest ones yet.  I suspect it'll take at least three, maybe four, to heave those suckers.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh thank you Katie!!    


Gosh, it does not look like any radiator I have ever seen


now I can go about my day


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 22, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> We considered that, Jan, but even the smallest one takes two strong men to move. They are made out of cast-iron and weigh a bloomin' ton.
> 
> We haven't removed the largest ones yet. I suspect it'll take at least three, maybe four, to heave those suckers.


 
Yes, on Ebay the seller said that the purchaser must be willing to pick it up.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 22, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Yes, on Ebay the seller said that the purchaser must be willing to *pick it up*.



Hee!  Hee!  Pick it up.  Now there's the rub.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> On this, I can see the 2 bolts and that top middle valve thingy.
> 
> Guess who doesn't have anything to do until 11:00?  This is fun.


 

This was fun, thanks for participating!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2007)

hey, what do i win? 

i hope it's not the radiator.  
i hauled 2 of them out of my basement on a hand truck by myself. i almost bust a gut.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 22, 2007)

This was interesting, I bet we all have something old to ask "What is it"?


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 22, 2007)

I Soooooo know what you mean there! 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/the-dalma-case-33040.html


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2007)

uh oh,
hopefully we won't get into dermatology here...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 22, 2007)

Miss Beth...

I presume you can determine if the house was indeed steam heated?


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Miss Beth...
> 
> I presume you can determine if the house was indeed steam heated?


 
    not a chance.  I have no idea where this house is.  WHOAA, wait a minute..........

I am looking at grampa's WWI draft registration dated June 5 1917 and his address is listed.  But I am a ways from North 2nd st in Oskaloosa, at the moment. Actually this short lived family moved about quite a bit.  But I would be reasonably sure that these pictures were taken at the North 2nd street house, as opposed to other relatives homes in town.  Nope, not likely I can determine that today.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> hey, what do i win?


 

I'm thinking bout this one...........how bout an invite to the 2nd annual Davis Brothers family reunion and shooting match, held THIS weekend in beauteefull southern Ohio.....we will be short one bro....... who works in TV............in NYC..........who has a son.......maybe you all could fill in?


----------



## mish (Mar 22, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> ...I am looking at grampa's WWI draft registration dated June 5 1917 ...


 
Beth, the romantic, that I am, makes me wonder - since ww1 started a few months prior (to what appears to be Mom & Dad each taking a pic with the baby) -- if shortly after, Dad went off to war. Told ya I was a sappy romantic. Maybe it's a timeline to help figure out a pattern to the family pics. Thanks for sharing. The pics are lovely.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Beth, the romantic, that I am, makes me wonder - since ww1 started a few months prior (to what appears to be Mom & Dad each taking a pic with the baby) -- if shortly after, Dad went off to war. Told ya I was a sappy romantic. Maybe it's a timeline to help figure out a pattern to the family pics. Thanks for sharing. The pics are lovely.


 
I'm a romantic too, or at least MUCH more so than DH.

The WWI draft registrations are now on-line.  When I first looked up grampa, I was shocked, jaw dropping to the keyboard shocked.  Gramps asked for an exemption from the draft because he was a member of the Friends church.  Now, I am here to tell you that the Zarings have been methodists since methodists were invented.  But he did marry into a staunch quaker family. And I was able to determine through several methods on-line, that gramps joined the quaker church in 1915, before he married  my grandmother.  Grandma died in 1923 and my dad was raised by an aunt.  Dad had no memory of his mom or dad.  I am sure dad never knew his father joined the quaker church.  I have very few pictures of this family, and no pictures with the three of them together.

The WWI draft registrations are fascinating. The ones I have viewed have been written in the registers own hand writing.

Am quite happy to share old photographs, or new ones too!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I'm thinking bout this one...........how bout an invite to the 2nd annual Davis Brothers family reunion and shooting match, held THIS weekend in beauteefull southern Ohio.....we will be short one bro....... who works in TV............in NYC..........who has a son.......maybe you all could fill in?


 
we'd love to come. unfortunately, gotta work the final four (ncaa basketball) this weekend.  but thanks!

dw would like to come for the shootin' match; she'll bring her own target...


----------



## QSis (Mar 22, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

>


 
LOL! Yeah, me too, Jeekinz!

Thank heavens BT and others solved the mystery! I saw the photo this morning and have been dying to know what the object was. 

The photo of the man in the chair was really striking - such a serene setting, and all artistic-looking, except for that mysterious THING on the side! I wondered why the photographer didn't move the thing off the table before taking the otherwise perfect shot. Now I know!

Very cool thread!

Lee


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 22, 2007)

it wasn`t on the table, it was behind it, by about 2 inches, only the top bit showing.

if you look at the close-up, you can clearly see the table edge and then a shaddow up past the radiator side after a gap of black.


----------



## The Z (Mar 22, 2007)

They are both interesting pictures and, yes, the object is distracting.  It's odd that they're both taken from what appears to be the other end of the table, showing both the table and the object.  Perhaps the camera needed to be stationary so the image wouldn't blur... and the table was used to steady the camera as the shutter was activated.  Seems like the could have done the same thing with better result by just rotating the table slightly and putting the camera more on the edge but, hey... I guess it wouldn't have been as interesting then, huh?


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 22, 2007)

you`re probably not far off some Truth there! 

if you look at Most old pics non of them ever seem to be smiling either, all very straight faced, well the reason behind it is quite simple, some of these pics took up to 20 mins to expose!
now I don`t know about You, but there`s No Way I could hold a smile for that long without Cramp or busting out laughing.
so the pictures you see are straight faced (and probably tainted with "Hurry up Dang You!").


ya gotta love the Discovery Channel


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 22, 2007)

The back of a high chair???


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 22, 2007)

I think its a radio it would be displayed like it is because its a luxury and they would want to display it as so.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 22, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I think its a radio it would be displayed like it is because its a luxury and they would want to display it as so.


Sorry, jp, it really isn't a radio.  Firstly, most radiators were placed near windows because they would have half a chance  of "chasing" drafts from the poorly insulated windows.

Secondly, radios of that time were rather ornate pieces of furniture that stood somewhat taller than the "item" in the picture and were usually made of wood and could be quite ornate.  In fact, Buck has turned one such "radio" cabinet into a lovely liquor bar for our house.

To further my explanation/validity of my claim, the "thing" in the photo looks almost exactly like the radiators in my grandparents' house in Minnesota.

Sorry, after reviewing this post it seems as though I came off rather terse.  I didn't mean it that way.  If I offended you, please understand I didn't mean any harm.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 23, 2007)

well, I'm definitely voting with Katie (and BT and YT) on this one. Especially since katie said the object looked like a Minnesotian radiator and Iowa is adjacent to Minnesota.

I was very interested to read of yall's take on the tone/impression of these photos.  You had very different impressions than what I project on them.  I guess since I know that this family self destructed in a few years I tend to have a sad take.  My grandmother died rather quickly of cancer and it is not known what relationship my dad had with his father after that.  Most of the photographs I have of my ancestors are professional studio portraits of the stiff unsmiling nature and I am certain that is because of the long exposure time.  I do have another photo of my father taken in a chair by a window in a house (same senerio as these photos/different house ) and my grandmother wrote on the back that the exposure was 15 seconds.

Thanks all for your input!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 23, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I have been scanning old family photographs and am puzzled by an object in one photograph. This object features prominently in several photographs. It is partially hidden by something else, maybe a table. The object is positioned right beside a chair, making me think it may be a radio, but it sure does not look like a radio. The photograph was taken in June 1917 in probably Oskaloosa Iowa. I have cropped the photograph to only show the object I would really like to identify. Any guesses as to what this is??


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 23, 2007)

Muahahahahhahaha     

Great one Jeekinz!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 23, 2007)

I got,I got it its a laptop.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 23, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

>



Wow!  What's my father doing in your photograph?  Looks just like him right down to the eyebrows.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 23, 2007)

really Katie? That's one object I can identify, my dad's dad for sure!

 And Jeekinz, that is priceless  sez bz as she sets off to try to determine if that house had internet wiring


VeraBlue, I was wandering around the house today looking at my framed family photos and found one of my dad at 5 months in his high chair.  I also have in my possession my mom's high chair.  No doubt, they are high chairs, from the front side, back, nothing esoteric about the early 1900's high chairs.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 23, 2007)

That is really interesting--and it is a real optical illusion in a way.
And while pictures may have taken a little while to "take", not 20 minutes worth, at this time in photography history.
They are really nice pictures.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree it's a radiator.  But without seeing the original, I cant tell if there's a table there.  I played around with different filters and settings in Photoshop and came up with this.  If you drew a line from the window sill, it lines up with what I believe to be a window just to the right of the photo...judging by the shadow line.  Also if you look closely at the radiator, the light source is projecting from 1:00 to 7:00.

I can just barely make out the outlines I drew in red.


----------



## shpj4 (Mar 23, 2007)

It is really strange looking and I have no idea what it can be.  If anyone figures it out please post it.  Thanks.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 23, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> really Katie? That's one object I can identify, my dad's dad for sure!
> 
> And Jeekinz, that is priceless  sez bz as she sets off to try to determine if that house had internet wiring
> 
> ...



I recall seeing photos, never had the real thing.  Can you tell how jealous I am of you now?   I hate to hijack a thread, and we can move this to pm if that would be more polite...but what have you done with the high chairs?  Are you displaying them, somehow??  I would be, if I had 1900 high chairs....


----------



## Buck (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah.  Come to thnk of it, why would anybody want 1900 high chairs?  Most families do just fine with one or maybe two if they have twins.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 23, 2007)

Buck said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Come to thnk of it, why would anybody want 1900 high chairs?  Most families do just fine with one or maybe two if they have twins.



Buck!!!!  You're being a smart a$$.  Have you for gotten about the naughty corner?  Or, worse yet, Marge's woodshed?


----------



## Buck (Mar 23, 2007)

Why is there a chair in the naughty corner with my name on a brass plaque?  

And why is it a high chair?


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 23, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I recall seeing photos, never had the real thing. Can you tell how jealous I am of you now? I hate to hijack a thread, and we can move this to pm if that would be more polite...but what have you done with the high chairs? Are you displaying them, somehow?? I would be, if I had 1900 high chairs....


 
I have one HC, my mom's from 1919. Yes. I have it displayed. I have the guest bedroom done in, well, can't say anitque furniture because the chest of drawers is from my childhood , but some furniture is antique. I have the bed my mom's parents bought when they set up housekeeping in 1912, it is an inexpensive pine bed. Also have a desk from my folks home, two treadle sewing machines for tables and the high chair in the corner holding a few stuffed animals. Oh, there is also a reproduction wash stand a friend made for us.

Us three kids used the high chair, or so my mom says


----------



## Raven (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL!  It's the butt end of a radiator. 







Notice the distance from the table to the wall (1) as well as the distance from the chair to the wall (3).  Now notice that the chair is slightly behind the table (2).






I have shown this layout here and marked the Radiator (A), Table (B) and Chair (C)

I believe the layout of this particular room is that table is up against an outside wall as evidenced by the lighting in the second photograph (which is most likely the reason several photos were taken from the same vantage point.  Good lighting) . Again, judging from the lighting patterns it appears that the photographer is standing in an open doorway.

I the chair is most likely in that particular location for 3 possible reasons.  
1. It's warm there
2. The chair hides the radiator.
3. Plenty of light to read by.

Looking at the dimples where the rivets are, I would guess that this particular model was a cheap stamped-metal affair as opposed to the more tradidional cast iron variety.  I have never seen a cast iron anything with dimples, but they're quite common on less expensive metals.

I don't know when the practice of stamping metal came into vogue (ww-1 maybe?) but a little research may help you date this photo.

Best Wishes
~ Raven ~

PS>> ACK!!!  I swear there were not 6 pages of responses when I posted this!!  I thought I looked (but then it is 7:00 in the morning and I did just wake up so...)      I thought I had read through all the replies before replying so if I've doubled with someone my apologies (blush)


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 24, 2007)

No problem Raven, lots of us are having fun with these old photos, thanks for your interpretation.  I do know this family never owned a house and moved frequently as evidenced by different addresses in census records and city directories.  This would have been a rental house so the cheap stamped metal radiator makes sense.  This is facinating, keep the ideas coming


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 30, 2007)

What radiator?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 30, 2007)

Good job, Jeeks.  Not only did you invent color photography which they didn't have when the original picture was taken, but you also installed central heat and air.  Love his blue eyes, too.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 30, 2007)

so THAT'S where I got my blue eyes?

And Jeeks also got rid of that table.  Really, this is remarkable!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll send the pics back to you by Monday.  Hope you like it.  I'll include a CD with the photo on it in case you want to print it.  -J


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 30, 2007)

This is great, thank you so much. I can't take my eyes off this picture. I've never seen a color picture of him before, obviously


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 30, 2007)

errr, could you do something about those ears? 



just kidding, really


----------

